# Studio Sculpt NC25 to Studio Fix Fluid?



## all4beauty (May 1, 2009)

Hello.
I am a NC25 with Studio Sculpt and I recently got some Studio Fix Fluid in the same shade but it seems a little darker than the SS.  For those of you who wear NC25 in Studio Sculpt, what shade works good for you with the Studio Fix Fluid?

Thanks!


----------



## Leliforever (Aug 9, 2009)

*Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*







I want to buy a foundation from mac.And I'm searching the site but I'm a little confused.
What's the difference between the sculpt and the fluid foundation?Does it have to do with whether or not you have oily/dry skin ???
And if you own one of the 2,do you necessarily have to have the same concealer or it doesn't matter?

Sorry if my questions sound stupid I'm just a just-born-make up newbie


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

.....


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

Studio Sculpt is a gel based foundation whereas Studio Fix is liquid. Both are good, I like Studio Sculpt foundation the best. I have very extreme combo skin (very oily and very dry) and it works really well for me. Both foundations give medium to full coverage. You can use any concealer that you want with either of the two foundations!


----------



## Leliforever (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

Thank you both-that was really helpful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My shin is oily at the most but I have a couple of areas dry as well.I think I'll try SS - I think it will work better (I want more of a natural look)

Can I ask which brush you use the most for this foundation?Does the 188 work well???


----------



## User38 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

Note: Studio Sculpt runs darker than Studio Fix.. so, when you buy, get a shade lighter for the SC!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Jan 17, 2010)

*help! mac studiofix vs studio sculp r/o plz*

which one gives a better coverage and long lasting and full coverage to cover acne scars? thanks


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: help! mac studiofix vs studio sculp r/o plz*

i swear by my studio fix fluid, i still have my studio sculpt, i got it the day it launched and i honestly dont use it that much. Studio sculpt has a dwey finish, and i personally dont like it. studio fix fluid is very great on coverage it's really good and i dries to a matte but not DRY finish and it last me all day. last weeke i put it on around 9 in the morning and i went to a party around 7 and my friend thought i just put it on! so i'd go with studio fix.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: help! mac studiofix vs studio sculp r/o plz*

it really depends on your skin type. I would say get a sample of both and see which one feels best on you. I personally find Studio Fix heavy and it also oxidizes during the day. I like studio sculpt much more.


----------



## 'RA1N3 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: help! mac studiofix vs studio sculp r/o plz*

I have a small amount of acne scars.
I use Studio Fix Powder Foundation.
I adore it.
It makes the scars look softer and less noticeable.
Then I apply a small amount of Studio Sculpt Concealer in a slightly lighter shade.

These two are very buildable,
It leaves my skin perfected and not over-done cake-like.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: help! mac studiofix vs studio sculp r/o plz*

I heard the studio sculpt is amazing if you have dry skin so its something i want to pick up.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: help! mac studiofix vs studio sculp r/o plz*

If you need heavier coverage, Studio Fix Fluid would probably work better for you, but I find it to be very heavy; I use Studio Sculpt and it still gives me great coverage without feeling weird on my face.


----------



## carolfigueira (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

Girls, I'm new in here. 
I use Fix Fluid nc25, fix powder nc30 and I bought the StudioSculpt nc30 but it's too dark for me. I think nw25 would be a better option. What do you guys think?
I'm gonna post here a picture of my skin with the Fix Fluid NC25/ StudioSculptNC30.


----------



## User38 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

Studio Sculpt runs darker imo.. so yes, you would need a lighter color in SC


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Studio Sculpt vs Studio Fix fluid*

*merging with another excisting thread*


----------

